# Asian Fit Oakleys



## emagen (Mar 15, 2010)

I recently bought "Asian Fit" Oakley goggles. I was informed there would be more padding in the nose area. However, when I opened the box, the goggles seem to have the same amount of padding all around. Would there be a noticeable amount of padding around the nose? Is the nose area padding raised up when you're looking at it? Does anyone have a picture of the padding detailing the extra foam?

There is still a gap in the nose area when I put them on, so do I just have an extremely flat face, or did I receive the wrong set?:dunno:


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

This should help.. Straight from Oakley.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Take a look at your box on the UPC. There should be number followed by a J. The J denotes Asian-Fit.

The Asian Fit won't fit all Asian faces. That's just the unfortunate nature of goggle fitment. There is no way to make a 100% perfect universal fit even if you single out a race.

Also keep in mind that it might only be that model that gives you poor fit. For example, the Crowbars and Splices fit a little bigger than the A-Frames. You could also try their new Elevation.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Leo said:


> Take a look at your box on the UPC. There should be number followed by a J. The J denotes Asian-Fit.
> 
> The Asian Fit won't fit all Asian faces. That's just the unfortunate nature of goggle fitment. There is no way to make a 100% perfect universal fit even if you single out a race.
> 
> Also keep in mind that it might only be that model that gives you poor fit. For example, the Crowbars and Splices fit a little bigger than the A-Frames. You could also try their new Elevation.


Very well said. In fact, a non-asian-fit goggle may end up fitting an Asian face better than an asian-fit one.


----------



## emagen (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the picture Salvation. That's what I assumed it should look like, but the goggles I have are more like the non-asian fit. The box I have is labled as asian fit, but I think the goggles are regular. I'll just have to return them.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd suggest u take a picture of yr goggle, send it to Oakley and have them diagnose it just to be doubly sure.
If Oakley ascertains that you have indeed received the wrong goggle, then send it back.
That way you don't waste your money on shipping two ways if it turns out you were wrong.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Salvation said:


> I'd suggest u take a picture of yr goggle, send it to Oakley and have them diagnose it just to be doubly sure.
> If Oakley ascertains that you have indeed received the wrong goggle, then send it back.
> That way you don't waste your money on shipping two ways if it turns out you were wrong.


You can also post the pic here. I can help out with that.


----------



## emagen (Mar 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> You can also post the pic here. I can help out with that.


Unfortunately, I dropped my camera into the ocean recently so I can't take a picture. But if you can confirm that the nose area padding is indeed thicker and raised from the rest of the foam, then I feel confident the goggles are non-asian fit in an asian fit marked box.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

emagen said:


> Unfortunately, I dropped my camera into the ocean recently so I can't take a picture. But if you can confirm that the nose area padding is indeed thicker and raised from the rest of the foam, then I feel confident the goggles are non-asian fit in an asian fit marked box.


The nose should definitely be thicker than the rest of the goggle. Noticeably.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Leo said:


> The nose should definitely be thicker than the rest of the goggle. Noticeably.


Yup. If you look at regular and AF side-by-side, it's very obvious.


----------

